# Building a signature BBQ sauce



## griddler (Sep 22, 2014)

I recently moved to a new home with lots of apple trees on the property. 

I have 2 roaster pans full of apple butter sitting in the fridge and was thinking I should make a signature bbq sauce for friends relatives etc. featuring apples.  I found one recipe on the forum featuring homemade apple butter (peculiar) and will certainly give it a try, but I remember seeing a post, and I am almost certain it was on this forum, where someone posted a guide to making BBQ sauce with a variety of choices for sweet (sugar, jelly, honey, preserves etc..) or heat (peppers, wasabi powder, horse radish etc.) I think you get the picture. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction on where to find the post I am looking for or another source that points out the essential elements of a good bbq sauce and provides a variety of choices for each of those elements.  I anticipate making several small batches before I settle on a final recipe.  I am thinking of a thick rich ketchup based Kansas city style with a strong apple influence.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------

